# ارجو المساعده من الإخوان.....



## Fawaz.A (30 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا طالب في امريكا ادرس تخصص Industrial Engineering Technology

المشكله ان التخصص يندرج تحت قسم Department of Technology Systems
وليس تحت قسم الهندسة
السؤال حينما اتخرج من هذا التخصص هل سوف اصبح مهندس او فني ؟
وكيف يعادل هذا التخصص في المملكه العربيه السعوديه

الرابط التالي يوضح المواد التي سوف اقوم بدراستها
http://www.ecu.edu/cs-tecs/upload/IETProgramSummary.pdf

ارجو من الاخوان المساعده

وشكرا


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (31 مايو 2011)

فني ؟ لا ، لا أظن ، الفني لا يدرس بكالوريوس بل شهادته هي الدبلوم أو الشهادة الجامعية المتوسطة و ليست بكالوريوس أو Bachelor
لكن اقطع الشك باليقين و اتصل بالملحقية السعودية و استفسر منها 
يبدو لي أن البكالوريوس هذا يوازي بكالوريوس الكلية التقنية
لكن مثل ما قلت خذ التأكيد و التفصيل من الملحقية
اسألهم بكل ما يدور بخاطرك فهذا مستقبلك
وفقك الله


----------



## Fawaz.A (2 يونيو 2011)

أ بـو بـد ر قال:


> فني ؟ لا ، لا أظن ، الفني لا يدرس بكالوريوس بل شهادته هي الدبلوم أو الشهادة الجامعية المتوسطة و ليست بكالوريوس أو bachelor
> لكن اقطع الشك باليقين و اتصل بالملحقية السعودية و استفسر منها
> يبدو لي أن البكالوريوس هذا يوازي بكالوريوس الكلية التقنية
> لكن مثل ما قلت خذ التأكيد و التفصيل من الملحقية
> ...



شكرا اخوي ابو بدر، ان شاء الله بتصل فيهم
بكالوريوس الكليه التقنية يتخرجون منه الناس ايش؟ مهندسين او مساعد مهندس؟
واذا كان عندك خبره في هل التخصص كيف تشوفه كويس ولا موب كويس؟

مشكور وفي انتظار ردك


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (2 يونيو 2011)

الكليات التقنية في المملكة تعطي دبلوم أو يسمونها الشهادة الجامعية المتوسطة
ما عدا الكلية التقنية بالرياض تعطي شهادة الدبلوم و تعطي فرصة لأصحاب الدبلوم الإكمال لدراسة البكالوريوس في نفس الكلية بدراسة أعتقد سنتين إضافية ثم الحصول على البكالوريوس
ما أدري إذا فيه مدن أخرى أصبحت أيضا تعطي بكالوريوس
هذا في السعودية لكن انت تقول انك في امريكا فالمفروض انك عارف الدراسة اللي قاعد تدرسها او القبول اللي عندك وش هو هل هو Bachelor 
هذي المرحلة الأولى 
المرحلة الثانية انك تتاكد من الملحقية او من طلاب هناك يعتمد على رأيهم و خبرتهم في هل هذا البكالوريوس أو الباتشلور يعادل بكالوريوس الكلية التقنية عندنا و هل هناك فرق في التوظيف أو في السمعة


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (2 يونيو 2011)

للتوضيح أكثر
إذا الدراسة اللي قاعد تدرسها انت الان أو القبول اللي عندك هو Bachelor أي بكالوريوس و اسم البرنامج Engineering فهذا يعني انك ستتخرج و تصبح مهندس
هذه واحدة
الثانية
بحسب معرفتي البسيطة ، هناك نوعان من برامج بكالوريوس الهندسة في أمريكا ، Bachelor of science in engineering 
و bachelor of engineering technology
و يقال ان البرنامج الثاني شبيه ببكالوريوس الهندسة المقدم من الكلية التقنية
لا أعلم التفصيل عن الفرق بين البرنامجين من ناحية التوظيف و لكن اعرف مثلا ان شركة الكهرباء تفرق قليلا بين حملة بكالوريوس الكلية التقنية و حملة بكالوريوس كليات الهندسة التابعة للجامعات السعودية
بالنسبة لمراتب الخدمة المدنية ، مو متأكد صراحة ، اعرف ان خريج بكالوريوس جامعة سعودية يعطى المرتبة السابعة الدرجة الثالثة و لكن خريج بكالوريوس الكلية التقنية لا اعلم بالضبط هل نفس الشي او ماذا

على كل حال ، انا فصلت من باب اثرائك بالمعلومات و لا ادعي امتلاكي للمعلومات كاملة و عليك ان تبحث و تسال فيها 
ممكن موقع منتديات مبتعث او ملتقى الطلاب السعوديون في امريكا و كندا يفيدونك اكثر

وفقك الله


----------



## Fawaz.A (3 يونيو 2011)

أ بـو بـد ر قال:


> للتوضيح أكثر
> إذا الدراسة اللي قاعد تدرسها انت الان أو القبول اللي عندك هو Bachelor أي بكالوريوس و اسم البرنامج Engineering فهذا يعني انك ستتخرج و تصبح مهندس
> هذه واحدة
> الثانية
> ...




شكرا ابو بدر، انا 
Bachelor of science in industrial engineering technology

بس انا موب تحت كليه الهندسه، تحت كليهDepartment of Technology Systems

مشكور على المعلومات الي طرحتها، و ان شاء الله الاخوان ما يقصرون ويساعدونا


----------



## Fawaz.A (22 يونيو 2011)

يليت احد الاخوان يساعدنا في الموضوع


----------

